# How have your 'Poos adapted when on holiday?



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am off to Cornwall tomorrow for three nights and with Daisy's present separation issues we will just be having her in the bedroom with us at night. I am hoping that this will be ok but it got me thinking about how she might settle in a new environment. 

I just wondered how your Cockapoos have coped when you have been on holiday with them and if you had any issues at all?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Sarah, have a great holiday!!! Weller settled right in when we went away at Christmas, he bounced out of the car greeted the pack of farm dogs surrounded our car and bowled around like he had lived there forever! He tends to do this where ever he goes though, he has stayed with 3 different family members in the past when we haven't been able to take him and little seems to phase him 
We just took his own bed and crate etc.
I hope Daisy settles ok for you.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I've never taken Betty on holiday but we regularly go to my parents and she just straight away settles into the new routine. As long as her bed is there she settles straight down.

Have a lovely break!!

x


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

We've only been away for one night with Polly so far at a relative's, but when she is away, even visiting for just one day, she seems to become this angelic dog that butter wouldn't melt in her mouth! Everyone says how lovely and well behaved she is. But the minute we get home she's back to normal! Still lovely but a little bit of a devil!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I want to take Betty away but was wondering the same thing as you...
You must let us know how you get on. Have a fab break and hope all works out well with the lovely Daisy.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We've not been away with Vincent yet, he's struggling with the car (again) and is getting worked up whenever we go anywhere


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you Colin. I will let you know. I have already decided Iwill just take her bed and forget the crate but there are all sorts of things to consider like going out for toilet etc. I am sure it will be fine, it is just the unknown!

As long as she doesn't go chasing any seagulls off clifftops all will be good! 

Sorry to hear about Vincent in the car? How does he travel with you? Crate or harness?


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Thank you Colin. I will let you know. I have already decided Iwill just take her bed and forget the crate but there are all sorts of things to consider like going out for toilet etc. I am sure it will be fine, it is just the unknown!
> 
> As long as she doesn't go chasing any seagulls off clifftops all will be good!
> 
> Sorry to hear about Vincent in the car? How does he travel with you? Crate or harness?


We have him in a crate which to begin with was perfect as he would calm down straight away, but recently he's started to get more worried about being in the car  It's crazy, we've just started getting him really settled at night, and now he's transferred to the car!
I think we might get him a car harness as the old crate is getting a bit small for him now!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry Sarah I cant give any advice here ... I haven't had a holiday since owning poos .. out of choice of course, I wont leave them .. and Picnic was too young to take on holiday ... 

Have a great break ... lots of pics please ... I hope Daisy is ok with the change .. I guess taking lots of familar things that smell of home may help ...


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I take Nacho up to Plymouth every so often as Tom lives there during the week. I just take his basket and he sleeps in the bedroom with us. When we went to Bristol over the holidays he had his crate in the utility room (our bedroom was next door) and he was brilliant. Not a peep out of him. Going to the toilet was fine. I am sure Daisy will be fine if you are with her at night. x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Rufini said:


> We have him in a crate which to begin with was perfect as he would calm down straight away, but recently he's started to get more worried about being in the car  It's crazy, we've just started getting him really settled at night, and now he's transferred to the car!
> I think we might get him a car harness as the old crate is getting a bit small for him now!!


Amazingly the car is the one thing we don't have an issue with. Because of Daisy's crate issues we have always used a harness in the car which seems to suit her as she can be close to us still. It might be worth a try especially if the crate is getting a bit small?



JoJo said:


> Sorry Sarah I cant give any advice here ... I haven't had a holiday since owning poos .. out of choice of course, I wont leave them .. and Picnic was too young to take on holiday ...
> 
> Have a great break ... lots of pics please ... I hope Daisy is ok with the change .. I guess taking lots of familar things that smell of home may help ...


Yes hoping to get lots of good piccies JoJo.  Maybe a holiday for you this year?


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Treacle goes everywhere with us - she settles wherever very easily. In cottages she is happy to stay in the kitchen at night - hotels in our room - relatives wherever she can get away with sleeping! Always take her bed but not always her crate [space in the car with me a family of four prevents this!] 
Good luck x
here is a piccy of Treacle in our room in The lake District earlier this month!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like a nice hotel Nadine whats it called?

Weve only taken Buddy to a cottage with us ,we toke his crate and he was fine (probably knackered every night from all the walking we did),ive not taken him to a hotel yet but will do in the future think i would still take his crate though as he can still be quite naughty.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

We will be in a little cottage. If Daisy had not gone backwards I would have taken her crate but at the moment she sleeps next to me on the floor! 

At the moment it is like having a six month old puppy back again


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

anndante said:


> We've only been away for one night with Polly so far at a relative's, but when she is away, even visiting for just one day, she seems to become this angelic dog that butter wouldn't melt in her mouth! Everyone says how lovely and well behaved she is. But the minute we get home she's back to normal! Still lovely but a little bit of a devil!!


Family trait, Archie is _exactly_ the same!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Sezra said:


> We will be in a little cottage. If Daisy had not gone backwards I would have taken her crate but at the moment she sleeps next to me on the floor!
> 
> At the moment it is like having a six month old puppy back again


We have been so, so lucky with Archie when he comes away with us - he's a very portable little chap and I count my blessings. I know that you are doing all the very best things for Daisy - some home smells will help and you being calm and relaxed in the new surroundings will help. Maybe some long walks on the beach will help tire her?

Have a very fabulous break Sarah, I hope you all have a well deserved rest


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi we go away in our motorhome all year round and wispa loves it, the only thing ive found is all the new noises keep waking her up through the night for the first few nights, but a quick sshh and she gets back on the bed and goes to sleep. weve been in caravans too and she seems to settle very well, i take old sheets and put them all over the furniture so she can sit on the settee with us and put them on top of the bed too so no muddy paws on the bed (we do look i bit messy while there but it means no mud on anything). if you stay relaxed then she will soon settle, have a lovely hols.!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> We have been so, so lucky with Archie when he comes away with us - he's a very portable little chap and I count my blessings. I know that you are doing all the very best things for Daisy - some home smells will help and you being calm and relaxed in the new surroundings will help. Maybe some long walks on the beach will help tire her?
> 
> Have a very fabulous break Sarah, I hope you all have a well deserved rest


I will be so chillled!  All my worries melt away when I am down there although I have never been with Daisy yet! 



Dawny said:


> hi we go away in our motorhome all year round and wispa loves it, the only thing ive found is all the new noises keep waking her up through the night for the first few nights, but a quick sshh and she gets back on the bed and goes to sleep. weve been in caravans too and she seems to settle very well,* i take old sheets and put them all over the furniture so she can sit on the settee with us and put them on top of the bed too so no muddy paws on the bed * (we do look i bit messy while there but it means no mud on anything). if you stay relaxed then she will soon settle, have a lovely hols.!!


Good idea! Off to dig out some old blankets!  Thank you for that. x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

My friend had Betty for me one weekend and she said Betty just settled straight down as if nothing was different!

Am sure that as long as Daisy is with you she'll be fine wherever she is.

I've slept in different rooms at my parents and Betty doesn't care, wherever you put her bed she'll sleep. My mum said one week when her and my dad had Betty my dad had shut their bedroom door and hadn't realised Betty wasn't in her bed. Thirty mins later my mum realised Betty wasn't there so they went to look for her, she had just gone and got on the bed i normally sleep on and was sound asleep.

x


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

We've taken both on their first holiday when they were 14wks old. 
Rascal came in our touring caravan to Cornwall and settled in straight away - even on the 6 hr car journey we only needed 1 stop ! In the van he ended up sleeping with my son !
He did cry the first night we were back home when he was on his own again but we ignored him and then he was quiet.
Scamp also went to Cornwall at 14 wks - this time in a static caravan -we also had Rascal and they both slept in the lounge area, we took their beds, blankets, toys etc ( more stuff for them than us !).
Both were fine and Scamp only had 1 accident in the caravan !


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh I need a doggy holiday  

I do take my poos to my parents often .. mini break  lol .. thats a real dog holiday as my parents have 4 dogs including Oakley ... its full on dog walking .. I love it xxx


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

*going on holiday*

Hi, 
ollie is 20 months old we have been on holiday in caravans and holiday cottages with Ollie; he settled well after the first 24 hours and loved the beaches . we only had 1 problem and that was he started to mark when we went somwhere new from about 15mnths ;so we had him castrated and he has been fine since . 
We have now bought our own caravan and he settles well ,my advice would be buy him a new toy to take on holiday ,also take plenty of towels and sheets so you protect there property and you have not got to worry/
Above all relax and enjoy your time away x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Looks like a nice hotel Nadine whats it called?
> 
> Weve only taken Buddy to a cottage with us ,we toke his crate and he was fine (probably knackered every night from all the walking we did),ive not taken him to a hotel yet but will do in the future think i would still take his crate though as he can still be quite naughty.


Hi Donna
It is Armathwaite Hall - near Keswick but actually on Bassenthwaite Lake - welcomes dogs and has the best spa I have been to - child friendly with lots to do !
Highly recommend it but pricey - I made a mess of booking thought the rate was for the break but was per night! WHOOPS! well you only live once!


----------

